# Skype phone handset in Dubai



## OmarNagi (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a Skype account with a UK landline number so I can be in touch with friends and family back in London. in additional I am subscribed to their service of calling Europe (including UK) landline and mobile for a £15 a month.

Do you think the Skype service would work in Dubai if I buy from the UK a Skype phone which acts like a normal landline and Skype phone? has anyone tried this before?

The only similar threads were posted in 2008 which is outdated... i am really interested to know.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

OmarNagi said:


> I have a Skype account with a UK landline number so I can be in touch with friends and family back in London. in additional I am subscribed to their service of calling Europe (including UK) landline and mobile for a £15 a month.
> 
> Do you think the Skype service would work in Dubai if I buy from the UK a Skype phone which acts like a normal landline and Skype phone? has anyone tried this before?
> 
> The only similar threads were posted in 2008 which is outdated... i am really interested to know.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum!
The Skype to phone numbers service does not work in UAE in the same way as it does in Europe. 
In Europe, you can subscribe to Skype and pay a fixed fee to call landlines and mobiles by using the PC or a Skype handset plugged into PC (usually by USB).
This particular service is not supported in UAE - so will not work (unless you use workarounds that are not allowed to be discussed on this forum).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## OmarNagi (Oct 9, 2013)

Many thanks Steve, 
in fact the service is working with acceptable quality use my laptop and iPhone without any major problems.. I have just order a Skype phone handset which can be attached to the wireless router.
I might use a common virtual method to work around (since it can not be discussed here)


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Bringing this up. Whenever I am trying to use Skype-out service from DU the signal seems to be scrambled. I heard this is not the case for Etisalat, can someone confirm this?

Also what about Skype-in calls through online number, are there any problems with them?


----------



## tjflamezz (Aug 31, 2014)

Skype out does not work with Etisalat either.
I had bought the Skype monthly plan (to try it out for a month)
It did not work, waste of money and Skype did not give me a refund

Obviously you have "methods" to get it to work, but they make the call quality crap and are not worth it. Try another VOIP (again will need the workaround, but google it to get more info about that)


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't use skype but a similar service (Vonage) and with the right kit/software the quality is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## tjflamezz (Aug 31, 2014)

chestnut said:


> I don't use skype but a similar service (Vonage) and with the right kit/software the quality is perfectly acceptable.


I have used voyage a while ago, don't u need a USB dongle to use the service or has that changed?
And will you need to use a "workaround" to make it work?
When I used Vonage, that was the case.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I use Skype in all forms and it works fine.
The key is not the service provider that you use - it is more about the maximum speed that you can get at your location and the speed you are prepared to pay for.
There is a world of difference in a voice call on an 8mbps line vs a 100mbps line
I happen to use a high speed connection.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Good point Steve, My connection is 16 downstream and 4 upstream.


----------

